# Columbia chain guard



## Goldslinger (Feb 28, 2022)

Trying to get some parts together for a couple of builds. Which guard has has the bracket in the right place for a 42 g519. The two white ones have a very slightly difference in bracket placement.
Also could one of you guys take a measurement on the back fender for me. I need it from the upper mounting hole to the back tip of the fender. Along the spine of the it. I have several sets of peaked fenders but they all are duck tail. I need to do some fabrication.
Thanks everybody. Sam


----------



## blackcat (Mar 1, 2022)

Hello;
For your M306 tribute, you need blue chain guard.



For example,my m306 MG 155000:







The white chain guard goes for a G519 late 41 - early 42 curved frame.



For example, my G519 MG17056:




The top white chain guard is a civilian...


This one too, civilian, but it is provided with adjustments holes to adapt to several typtes of frames, we see it either with rivets or screws and nuts.


These are all made by Mc Cauley.

 Hope this can help you.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Goldslinger (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks Serge. That is a huge help.


----------

